# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Lấy ngày tháng trong hộp chọn list box

## lacdasaysua

Mấy anh ơi. Chỉ em cách lấy ngày và tháng trong hộp list box đi. Chứ em phải làm thủ công đánh từng option thì mệt quá

----------


## devico

Dùng hàm for của vẽ nó ra.

Ví dụ với code php về listbox ngày tháng


```

[COLOR=#000000]<select size="1" name="ngay"><option value='0'>Ngày</option><?php[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]for([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$i[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]; [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$i[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]<=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]31[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]; [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$i[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]++){    echo [/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'<option value="'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]. [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$i [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]. [/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'">'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700].[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$i[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700].[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'</option>'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700];    }[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]?>[/COLOR]</select><select size="1" name="thang"><option value='0'>Tháng</option>[COLOR=#0000BB]<?php[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]for([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$i[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]1[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]; [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$i[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]<=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]12[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]; [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$i[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]++){    echo [/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'<option value="'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]. [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$i [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]. [/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'">'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700].[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$i[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700].[/COLOR][COLOR=#DD0000]'</option>'[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700];    }[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]?>[/COLOR]</select>

```

----------


## binhthuong

cam~ ơn bạn nhiều. mặc dù mình chỉ cần cho html thôi. còn gà mà.

----------


## haduyen

Cho sai mà cũng cảm ơn! cần dùng html ko?

----------


## ngoc_loanhn

Đây là mục Java mà sao lại có cả HTML với PHP nhỉ? T__T

----------

